# Mobile Grey Market in Chennai?



## a_medico (Jul 25, 2009)

I am in  search for a mobile grey market in chennai. Something similar to HEERA PANNA in mumbai.

Any such option available?

If yes, kindly post a detailed address.

Thank you.


----------



## dreams (Jul 26, 2009)

Burma bazaar..Opp. GPO
Sathya bazaar..next to Ranganathan street, T.Nagar and Opp. Balu jewellers.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jul 26, 2009)

any such thing in chandigarh or delhi area ??????


----------



## stonecaper (Jul 26, 2009)

And Kolkata?


----------



## dreams (Jul 27, 2009)

@amritpal
Gaffar in Delhi..


----------



## hahahari (Jul 28, 2009)

Ritche street


----------

